# Operating Oil Temp



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

I've noticed the oil temp is typically hovering around 206-210. I have a Gen 3 2014 GLI and the oil temp that one is always around 190. It's 80 degrees right now for winter in Florida but this week it dropped to the 40s and the temp remained the same. Is this the normal everyone is seeing?

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## cruzgti17 (Jun 13, 2017)

My 17 GTI gets up there. I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

In many engines it is considered normal for oil temperature to run about 20 degrees above water temperature. In other words, your numbers are right near the middle of the normal range. Don't worry about it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks. Overall very pleased with the Tig. Coming from a MB GLK i thought I would be giving up some comfort features build quality but honestly it feels great.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------

